# Photo Phile Contest: Halloween Bunnies!



## Elf Mommy

[align=center]Halloween Bunnies!













 A new Photo Phile contest to put us in the spirit of Halloween!


 Last year we asked for your buns to be in costume! 

 This year, we just want them in the holiday spirit! 
[/align][align=center]This means pumpkins, Autumn leaves, Scarecrows, and costumes are still welcome! Just make us smile with all those Halloween Hops!
[/align][align=center]Set them up and take those photos!!!

 Only one entry per rabbit in your household, as usual! 

 Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc.

 The contest will run until midnight EST, Wednesday, October 28, 2009

 We will have a 
 Grand Champion
 1st Runner Up
 2nd Runner Up
 3 Honorable Mentions
 and many
 Awesome Participants[/align]


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Lillian (aka Sweets)


----------



## RexyRex

Sweets is adorable!!


----------



## kirsterz09

ooh been waiting for this one! Will try and do it tomorrow, hope it works!


----------



## RexLovables

Happy Halloween!


----------



## irishbunny

Eeek! The date is a bit tight! I will have to do this one, I always say it but this time I really, really have to!


----------



## Elf Mommy

Butterscotch is soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## RexLovables

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Eeek! The date is a bit tight! I will have to do this one, I always say it but this time I really, really have to!


What are you talking about?


----------



## love4bunnies

Hi,

Was wondering why i can`t enter this contest????

Thanks.


----------



## Elf Mommy

*love4bunnies wrote: *


> Hi,
> 
> Was wondering why i can`t enter this contest????
> 
> Thanks.


you can! please do!  Can't wait to see your photo!


----------



## love4bunnies

What do i click on to put it on as when i click new topic it saids i need to log in.


----------



## RexLovables

click "reply"


----------



## love4bunnies

This is Maggie my



6 week old Magpie Holland Lop Doe.

Is there any candy in there for me ?


----------



## Elf Mommy

tooooooooooo sweet! Even for Halloween!!!


----------



## love4bunnies

Thank you so very much and thank you all for helping me get my picture on.


----------



## RexLovables

Adorable pic, VERY good


----------



## kirsterz09

well here is my entry, Blue is going to take over the world with his fluffiness!!! Mwahahaha!


----------



## californiagirl

Here is Casper my foster bunny! He originally had a cow costume, but did not like wearing it lol!


----------



## Elf Mommy

too adorable! I love all the ghosties!


----------



## trailsend

Mr. Pickles lost in the pumpkins and gourds! :biggrin2:


----------



## trailsend

Sorry that came out so big, I thought I had made it smaller


----------



## Elf Mommy

I am in love with the little white bunnies on our boards!!! 

(I'll make the photo smaller for the voting, but you can keep it this big here  )


----------



## happatk

Ah, everyone's buns are soo cute! I can't wait to see who gets picked. >_


----------



## Little Bay Poo

Billy dressed up as an angry witch this Halloween


----------



## NorthernAutumn

^^^ YES ! Billy is here!!!
The disapproval will turn me to stone!

Now, make wit da Ronnie man!!!


----------



## Little Bay Poo

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> ^^^ YES ! Billy is here!!!
> The disapproval will turn me to stone!
> 
> Now, make wit da Ronnie man!!!


Hahaha! I don't think I could get Ronnie to sit still long enough for a picture! That boy never stops running his circles...

Oh, and his tendency to pee on everything he dislikes...I don't think that will go over too well! lol


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I would pay to see a photo of him whirling up a storm of leaves, peeing all the while 

(Btw, Robin, go update your BLOG!)


----------



## Sweetie

I would like to get in on this. I was thinking that Prince could go as a ghost this halloween and Sweetie could go as a pumpkin this halloween. Once I figure out how to post pics then I will get them dressed up and such.


----------



## RexLovables




----------



## RexLovables

I change mine. I dont want the black and white version. Can the black and white one be deleted?


----------



## BEAUKEZRA

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Billy dressed up as an angry witch this Halloween




Look at his face!!!!! He's so cute LOL!!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy

*RexLovables wrote: *


> I change mine. I dont want the black and white version. Can the black and white one be deleted?


Yes, I'll post the one you want in the contest


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Your under arrest sir


----------



## nikki8jean

AHH hurry up Target and send me that costume I ordered!!!!


----------



## kirbyultra

OH!!! I love Storm's picture! That expression is priceless!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> OH!!! I love Storm's picture! That expression is priceless!


Thanks I took like 15 and picked that one for his expresion it gave him the most personalty. its not just the costume but the personalty also.


----------



## nikki8jean

Iza bunny got his costume!!

Iza Punkin!!!







" alt="">






" alt="">


----------



## Elf Mommy

what an ADORABLE pumpkin!!!


----------



## Little Bay Poo

LOLs! Love the pumpkin costume :biggrin2: 

There's no way I could get either of mine into anything more than a balanced hat or lightly draped cloth!


----------



## cheryl

I just love Iza in his little pumpkin costume lol...and just look at his sweet face....so cute!!


----------



## nikki8jean

Thanks everyone  Iza surprisingly leaves it on for as long as I let him (he gets hot quick so we take it off shortly after


----------



## whaleyk98

This is Fang =)


----------



## Chickadee289

Fang should be a bat for halloween with those ears!!:biggrin2:


----------



## RexLovables

Ha. yeah..a BAT!


----------



## kirbyultra

Here we come, everybody!!!

Toby "The Jaws" Shark-Bunny




"Rrrroar!"

Kung-Fu Master Kirby




"The key to victory is tooverwhelm your victim to death with cuteness."


----------



## whaleyk98

LOVE the Kung Fu bunny!


----------



## Flash

Here's Bentley!


----------



## RexLovables

AWWW!!!!!!!!!!!
OH MEH GUSH! 
CUTE OVERLOAD!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

First up, Stuart, sporting a snazzy sweater:






Princess Evie is... (you guessed it) a _princess_ for Halloween:






Slatey is the life of the party...


----------



## kirbyultra

Evie! :hearts:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I just caught my boyfriend grinning at Toby's shark outfit, Helen... he looks very dangerous :biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo

AHHH! I love Stuart's sweater and Evie's jewelry! :biggrin2:

I'm amazed at how many are able to get their bunnies into a costume :shock:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I was so surprised by how EASY it was to cram him in a sweater!
He wasn't pleased, but perked up after a craisin or 3... Evie was not too into wearing the beautiful faux-diamond clip on earrings I got her  a few flicks of the ear, and they were history 

I am constantly amazed by the patience of all of our bunnies (even Billy, that grumpy little witch  [I LOL every single time I look at that shot ]) They are all such good little sports 

Hmm... maybe we need to make a wall paper of all our bunnies in costume!!!


----------



## Newfie_Buns

Sally, Scooter and Boot pose with their pumpkin!


----------



## RexLovables

Cute pics guys


----------



## bunnytamer

Here is our new Flemish Giant, Princess Honey Bunny!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Hey Minda... I'm kind of stymied on which photo of Slatey to put in the contest... Please pick the one you prefer, if you don't mind 





^^^That one made Peg LOL


----------



## kirbyultra

It made me lol too


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

LOL!


----------



## irishbunny

Here are my entries, I might add more tomorrow not sure


----------



## Elf Mommy

I'm thinking the nose is the one to go in


----------



## irishbunny

Crappy, my pictures are huge, photobucket hasn't been working lately


----------



## Happi Bun

Great pictures everyone!:bunny24 Here are my two entries...


DUNKIN 







AMBER


----------



## Mr.NorthernAutumn

Amber looks amazing......you know, Slatey is single .


----------



## Happi Bun

*Mr.NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Amber looks amazing......you know, Slatey is single .


Thank you! Amber is single as well. Long distance relationship, anyone? 
I tried to pair her up with the Dunkin boy but apparently I'm the only female worthy of his affection. 
He's one major momma's boy and down right mean to poor gorgeous Amber. 
The really funny part? She is captivated by him!


----------



## Mr.NorthernAutumn

Alas, the triangle of love.


----------



## lillyen10

*RexyRex wrote: *


> Sweets is adorable!!


yes she is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:inlove:


----------



## lillyen10

ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttte

ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## lillyen10

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Your under arrest sir


OMG that rabbit is so cute and is exactly what i wanted poe to be for hallaween!A POE POE:tears2:!HA HA kidding:bunnydance:but i did want him to be a poe poe:dude:.


----------



## Happi Bun

I want to use this picture for Dunkin instead, hehe.


----------



## TinysMom

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Your under arrest sir


Note to self: Never look at Kat's pictures while drinking sweet tea - and have paper towels ready to clean up the desk.

I LOVE THIS.....its precious!

We have so many great entries this year...I am too lazy to do any for this round...but I am loving everyone's!


----------



## Platypusstar

*runs in* XD i hope im not too late for this! i just saw it.




*hes a dinosaur. he didnt like the head part T__T*


----------



## JadeIcing

Connor, Dallas, Wyatt, Teresa, Ringo and Elvis.


----------



## kirbyultra

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Connor, Dallas, Wyatt, Teresa, Ringo and Elvis.


Connor's armor around his "chub chub" completely just made me LOL


----------



## Elf Mommy

Vote will be posted tomorrow! Thank you everyone for entering!


----------

